# **Official** MMA Forum FFL Season 3 Rankings



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Alright here's the rankings after UFC 91.

Rankings Post UFC 91:

1. *Malkboy* (+27)

2. *The Legend* (+17)

3. *yorT* (+16)

4. *Kilik* (+16)

5. *Coppershark* (+10)

6. *Steph05050* (+1)

(Not Yet Ranked)

Wawaweewa
Funkyou
6sidedlie
Sterling
Norway1
Wafb
Walker
Shamrock-Ortiz
Toxic
Tripod87
Sinister​
OH! And just so you all know for further events, *if two teams, or more end up with the same accumulative point total following an event, I will proceed with rankings by date that you joined* (as you see with 3 and 4).


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

alright im on the board with 1 point


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Rankings Post WEC 37*

Rankings Post WEC 37:

1. *Malkboy* (+27)

2. *Funkyou* (+26)

3. *The Legend* (+17)

4. *yorT* (+16)

5. *Kilik* (+16)

6. *Shamrock-Ortiz* (+13)

7. *Coppershark* (+10)

8. *Steph05050* (+1) 

(Not Yet Ranked)

Wawaweewa
6sidedlie
Sterling
Norway1
Wafb
Walker
Toxic
Tripod87
Sinister​


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Rankings Post UFC Fight For The Troops:

1. *Malkboy* (+27)

2. *Funkyou* (+26)

3. *Tripod87* (+21)

4. *The Legend* (+17)

5. *yorT* (+16)

6. *Kilik* (+16)

7. *Shamrock-Ortiz* (+13)

8. *Coppershark* (+10)

9. *Steph05050* (+1) 

(Not Yet Ranked)

Wawaweewa
6sidedlie
Sterling
Norway1
Wafb
Walker
Toxic
Sinister​
Remember to update your sigs guys.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Rankings Post TUF Finale 8:

1. *Malkboy* (+27)

2. *Funkyou* (+26)

3. *Tripod87* (+21)

4. *The Legend* (+17)

5. *yorT* (+16)

6. *Kilik* (+16)

7. *Shamrock-Ortiz* (+13)

8. *Coppershark* (+10)

9. *Steph05050* (+2) 

(Not Yet Ranked)

Wawaweewa
6sidedlie
Sterling
Norway1
Wafb
Walker
Toxic
Sinister​
Remember to update your sigs guys.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Id like to point out that with 48 points Im clearly the dominant team now. Thats how you jump on the rankings bitches.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Rankings Post UFC 92:

1. *Toxic* (+48)

2. *Malkboy* (+27)

3. *Funkyou* (+26)

4. *Tripod87* (+22)

5. *Sinister* (+18)

6. *The Legend* (+17)

7. *yorT* (+16)

8. *Kilik* (+16)

9. *Shamrock-Ortiz* (+13)

10. *Coppershark* (+10)

11. *Sterling* (+10)

12. *Walker* (+9)

13. *6SidedLie* (+7)

14. *Steph05050* (+2) 

(Not Yet Ranked)

Wawaweewa
Norway1
Wafb​
Remember to update your sigs guys.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Id like to point out that with 48 points Im clearly the dominant team now. Thats how you jump on the rankings bitches.


It's too bad you're only getting points from those two seeing Patrick is out until late 2009 and Gina isn't fighting anytime soon.:thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You never know Im glad American Gladiators got cancelled cause it forces Gina to get back to fighting.

The Cote thing sucks because I drafted him before his fight with Silva because I was sure he'd beat him, then he blows out his knee and all this before the contest even starts.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

The Buffalo Bills also started 5-0.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

sombody sounds a little bitter...


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Sinister said:


> The Buffalo Bills also started 5-0.



whoa, that was low blow,lol. The Bills are 4 time Superbowl losers so I never expect anything from them.:thumb02:


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Early in the season is all I'm saying. 

I'm actually quite stoked, first fight of the season with a 1RD KO victory and a pretty good chance at a title shot for Rampage. Plus JZ on NYE, and Leites title shot, I'm looking forward to this year.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Rankings Post K-1 DYNAMITE!! 2008:

1. *Toxic* (+48)

2. *Kilik* (+33)

3. *Walker* (+28)

4. *Malkboy* (+27)

5. *Funkyou* (+26)

6. *Tripod87* (+22)

7. *Sinister* (+18)

8. *The Legend* (+17)

9. *yorT* (+16)

10. *Shamrock-Ortiz* (+13)

11. *Coppershark* (+10)

12. *Sterling* (+10)

13. *6SidedLie* (+7)

14. *Norway1* (+4)

15. *Steph05050* (+2) 

(Not Yet Ranked)

Wawaweewa
Wafb​
Remember to update your sigs guys.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

#3- not bad, not bad at all. :thumb02:​


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Hopefully I move up after Shogun, Maia and Kampmann fight. BTW how long is this season going to go for?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I havent decided yet. It's going to be either 6 or 12 months.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If its gonna be 6 we should do the supplementary draft soon cause Cote wont be back and I drafted him before the injury but before the contest even started.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

These are the sort of things we should have discussed before we rushed into this season. 6 months is way too short, and I picked based on fights I saw progressing over the year, not the first half.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah I want this to be atleast 12 months, I see Shogun getting the title by then


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The problem with 12 months is so many people lose interst or disapear all together.
Last season we had like 6 teams that had been taken over mid season, (I may be a little bitter because 5 of them were beating me,)


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It's most likely going to be 12 months. If people start to lose interest or whatever then I will shorten it.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I think I made the mistake of drafting Diaz and Shields. I don't see them fighting soon.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I think Shields has a fight coming up??


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Rankings Post UFC 93:

1. *Toxic* (+48)

2. *yorT* (+46)

3. *Kilik* (+33)

4. *Walker* (+28)

5. *Malkboy* (+27)

6. *Funkyou* (+26)

7. *Tripod87* (+26)

8. *Coppershark* (+20)

9. *Sinister* (+18)

10. *The Legend* (+17)

11. *Shamrock-Ortiz* (+13)

12. *Sterling* (+10)

13. *Steph05050* (+9) 

14. *6SidedLie* (+7)

15. *Norway1* (+4)


(Not Yet Ranked)

Wawaweewa
Wafb​
Remember to update your sigs guys.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I'm finally going to score some points with BJ fighting next. But I don't want GSP losing the belt. Catch 22 I say.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah! I got some big points on UFC 93, thought I would have taken 1st but oh well. Maia has a fight coming up and Shogun has another fight coming up.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

woot woot im ranked twice lol im number 13 and 16


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

yorT said:


> Yeah! I got some big points on UFC 93, thought I would have taken 1st but oh well. Maia has a fight coming up and Shogun has another fight coming up.


You back off, I got 3 champs and no defenses announced one is in limb without an organization one has a unnanounced fight with a albino gorrilla and the other is fighting somebody hopefully although every logical opponent has a fight coming up, then I got an injured fighter, F*** the supplemental draft cant come soon enough.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> woot woot im ranked twice lol im number 13 and 16


I always knew you like to double dip.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Rampage looks like he's going to fight twice before any of my other fighters step in for the first time...

At least he knocks fools out, or I'd be in some early trouble.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

steph05050 is moving on up guys after affliction even though my guy lost he still should have got tons of points..(i think) lol im going ahead and calling that ill end in the top 5 when this is over


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Rankings Post Affliction: Day of Reckoning:

1. *Toxic* (+48)

2. *yorT* (+46)

3. *Walker* (+42)

4. *Norway1* (+33)

5. *Kilik* (+33)

6. *Malkboy* (+27)

7. *Funkyou* (+26)

8. *Tripod87* (+26)

9. *Coppershark* (+20)

10. *Steph05050* (+19) 

11. *Sinister* (+18)

12. *The Legend* (+17)

13. *Shamrock-Ortiz* (+13)

14. *Sterling* (+10)

15. *6SidedLie* (+7)


(Not Yet Ranked)

Wawaweewa
Wafb​
Remember to update your sigs guys.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Whoa, thought I was going to lose 2nd place.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Rankings Post WEC 38:

1. *Walker* (+58)

2. *Toxic* (+48)

3. *yorT* (+46)

4. *Norway1* (+33)

5. *Kilik* (+33)

6. *Shamrock-Ortiz* (+30)

7. *Malkboy* (+27)

8. *Funkyou* (+26)

9. *Tripod87* (+26)

10. *Coppershark* (+20)

11. *Steph05050* (+19) 

12. *Wawaweewa* (+18)

13. *Sinister* (+18)

14. *The Legend* (+17)

15. *Sterling* (+10)

16. *6SidedLie* (+7)


(Not Yet Ranked)

Wafb​
Remember to update your sigs guys.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Wawa ditched me, I was really enjoying his company with zero points.:thumbsdown:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

yorT said:


> Whoa, thought I was going to lose 2nd place.


You did after WEC 38


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> You did after WEC 38


Damn, lol...time to update my sig.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

SWEET!!!! *#1*

For right now at least. :thumb02:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah I got 2 fighters on UFC 93 so I hope they can pull out the win. Going to be a close fight.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i got both quarry and macdonald on my team and they fighting each other sooo prepare for my points to rise woot woot


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I was a double loser last night with Silva and BJ.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Damn that sucks I was one as well with Diaz.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

yorT said:


> Damn that sucks I was one as well with Diaz.


For which i thank you. the second one of my guyts to fight this season and my second win. It may have been unimpressive but a W is W,


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Apologies in advance for the dble post but when is this gonna be updated?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hopefully sometime soon I've just been really busy.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Cool. I didn't mean to hassle but I just wanted to know if what every event or because there isn't long until the next one it was gonna get rolled over.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have to make the UFC 94 thread and do the points for that one and then make the event thread for the next event.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Take your time MJ- I wanna hold on to the top slot for as long as possible. :thumb02:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Walker said:


> Take your time MJ- I wanna hold on to the top slot for as possible. :thumb02:


on that case please hurry mj lol JK:thumb02:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Steph- just to respond to your sig- since you switched out the uber-awesome Dumb and Dumber one- unlike Jack I am an ice-cube that floats instead of sinking and my fantasy team's heart will go on and on....

I'm the KING OF THE WORLD!!!!


:thumb01:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Walker said:


> Steph- just to respond to your sig- since you switched out the uber-awesome Dumb and Dumber one- unlike Jack I am an ice-cube that floats instead of sinking and my fantasy team's heart will go on and on....
> 
> I'm the KING OF THE WORLD!!!!
> 
> ...


hahahaha nice walker nice lol:laugh:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Rankings Post UFC Fight Night:

1. *Walker* (+58)

2. *Toxic* (+48)

3. *yorT* (+46)

4. *Shamrock-Ortiz* (+45)

5. *Norway1* (+33)

5. *Kilik* (+33)

6. *Malkboy* (+27)

7. *Funkyou* (+26)

8. *Tripod87* (+26)

9. *Coppershark* (+20)

10. *Steph05050* (+19) 

10. *Wawaweewa* (+19)

11. *Sinister* (+18)

12. *The Legend* (+17)

13. *Sterling* (+10)

14. *6SidedLie* (+7)


(Not Yet Ranked)

Wafb​
Remember to update your sigs guys.

*
NOTE:* This scoring update ONLY includes UFC Fight Night results and not UFC 94- that is coming later.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

It's lonely at the bottom.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Rankings Post UFC 94:


1. *Walker* (+58)

2. *Toxic* (+48)

3. *yorT* (+47)

4. *Shamrock-Ortiz* (+45)

5. *Kilik* (+42)

6. *The Legend* (+41)

7. *Coppershark* (+38)

8. *Norway1* (+33)

8. *Funkyou* (+33)

9. *Malkboy* (+27)

10. *Tripod87* (+26)

11. *Steph05050* (+19) 

12. *Wawaweewa* (+19)

13. *Sinister* (+18)

14. *wafb* (+11)

15. *Sterling* (+10)

16. *6SidedLie* (+7)

​
Remember to update your sigs guys.


wafb- you are now on the board. :thumb02:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Big thanks to Walker for helping me get these updated.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Lol gain 1 point for Diaz losing, damn he should have won that fight. Oh well got Maia, Kampmann and Shogun fighting soon. Be scared Walker....


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Only 7 points for a win  

Oh well Diego is in the ME and will finish Daddy inside the distance so should score me some big points.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ill be climbing higher very soon....i got jmac vs quarry....i have both of them so points will come my way ull see ull all see muhaa muhaa muahauhaua


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Even though Diego failed to finish at least these points are in the bank. Gotta rely on Jardine being a hobgoblin monkey wrench in rampage's plans at 96.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I should gain some points for this one, Maia finishing in the first round.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Sorry to double post but is this going to get updated?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes...


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Rankings Post UFC 95:

1. *yorT* (+63)

2. *Kilik* (+59)

3. *Walker* (+58)

4. *Toxic* (+48)

5. *Shamrock-Ortiz* (+45)

5. *Funkyou* (+45)

6. *The Legend* (+41)

7. *Coppershark* (+38)

8. *Norway1* (+33)

9. *Malkboy* (+31)

10. *Tripod87* (+27)

11. *6SidedLie* (+21)

12. *Steph05050* (+19) 

13. *Wawaweewa* (+19)

14. *Sinister* (+18)

15. *wafb* (+11)

16. *Sterling* (+10)

17. *6SidedLie* (+21)

​
Remember to update your sigs guys.


Piddle- dropped out of first.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

I plummeted like a stone in these rankings but with Carwin, Lesnar and Fisher scheduled to fight soon Malky's Mad Bastards will ascend once again.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Sweet, also Shogun and Kampmann have fights coming up.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Well so far 3 of my four fighters have fought and they have brought home a win. Now it is up to Jardine to make it a perfect start. 

What can go wrong?


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Nate is the only one that didn't make it a perfect for me. But Maia has been solid for me so far and I think Kampmann is going to get his next win as well. Just worried about Shogun...


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

yorT said:


> Just worried about Shogun...


We all are.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Rankings Post WEC 39:

1. *yorT* (+63)

2. *Shamrock-Ortiz* (+62)

3. *Kilik* (+59)

4. *Walker* (+58)

5. *Toxic* (+48)

6. *Funkyou* (+45)

7. *The Legend* (+41)

8. *Coppershark* (+38)

9. *Norway1* (+33)

10. *Malkboy* (+31)

11. *Tripod87* (+27)

12. *6SidedLie* (+21)

13. *Steph05050* (+19) 

14. *Wawaweewa* (+19)

15. *Sinister* (+18)

16. *wafb* (+11)

17. *Sterling* (+10)

18. *6SidedLie* (+21)

​
Remember to update your sigs guys.

Only S-O moved up on this one.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Rankings Post UFC 96/DREAM 7:

1. *Walker* (+74)

2.* yorT* (+63)

3. *Shamrock-Ortiz* (+62)

4. *Kilik* (+59)

5. *Funkyou* (+49)

6. *Malkboy* (+49)

7. *Toxic* (+48)

8. *The Legend* (+42)

9. *Coppershark* (+38)

10. *Norway1* (+33)

11. *Sinister* (+30)

12. *Tripod87* (+27)

13. *6SidedLie* (+21)

14. *Steph05050* (+19) 

14. *Wawaweewa* (+19)

14. *Sterling* (+19)

15. *wafb* (+11)



​ Remember to update your sigs guys.


OOH NOEZ! Look who's back in first! :thumb02:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Just a head's up for everyone- I'm going to wait until after WEC 40 this Sunday and then update everything with that, Dream 8 and the UFN 18 points all together.​


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Should get some points for kampmann winning, watch out Walker I'm coming to get my top spot back.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Rankings Post UFN 18/Bellator 1/Dream 8/WEC 40: 

1. *Shamrock-Ortiz* (+80)

2. *Walker* (+78)

3.* yorT* (+73)

4. *Funkyou* (+69)

5. *Kilik* (+59)

6. *Malkboy* (+49)

6. *Norway1* (+49)

7. *Toxic* (+48)

8. *The Legend* (+42)

9. *Coppershark* (+38)

11. *Sinister* (+30)

12. *Tripod87* (+27)

13. *Wawaweewa* (+23)

14. *6SidedLie* (+21)

15. *Steph05050* (+19) 

15. *Sterling* (+19)

16. *wafb* (+11)



​ Remember to update your sigs guys.

Fellas- with so many events and different fighters on different cards please check your rosters and make sure I got everyone's scores in and as always I suck at math so check your scores. :thumb02:​


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Another good showing from Torres should see me climbing the leader board.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This looks like a lot of fun. Can't wait till you guys start a new season.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

I can't believe I'm in position to crack the top 10 with 2 fights under my belt this season. Finally Thales fight is on the way.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

I have points in the bag coming up when Guida faces Sanchez. I would be winning this thing if Jardine didn't suffer from his win-loss pattern.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Damn Shamrock-Ortiz, who you have on your roster?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

yorT said:


> Damn Shamrock-Ortiz, who you have on your roster?



Tyson Griffin and Wagnney Fabiano is what put him on top- that and Shinya's fight killed me. :sad01:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Rankings Post Strikeforce: Shamrock vs. Diaz: 



1. *Shamrock-Ortiz* (+80)

2. *Walker* (+78)

3.* yorT* (+73)

4. *Funkyou* (+69)

5. *Kilik* (+59)

6. *Norway1* (+50)

7. *Malkboy* (+49)

8. *Toxic* (+48)

9. *The Legend* (+42)

10. *Coppershark* (+38)

11. *Sinister* (+30)

12. *wafb* (+29)

13. *Tripod87* (+27)

14. *Wawaweewa* (+23)

15. *6SidedLie* (+21)

16. *Steph05050* (+19) 

17. *Sterling* (+19)


​ Remember to update your sigs guys.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Rankings Post Strikeforce: Shamrock vs. Diaz: 



1. *yorT* (+90)

2.* Shamrock-Ortiz* (+80)

3. *Walker* (+78)

4. *Funkyou* (+69)

5. *Kilik* (+59)

6. *The Legend* (+51)

7. *Norway1* (+50)

8. *Malkboy* (+49)

9. *Toxic* (+48)

10. *Wawaweewa* (+43)

11. *Sinister* (+40)

12. *Coppershark* (+38)

13. *Steph05050* (+37) 

14. *wafb* (+29)

15. *Tripod87* (+27)

16. *6SidedLie* (+21)

17. *Sterling* (+19)


​ Remember to update your sigs guys.

yorT's back on top. :thumbsup:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah got that top spot again and by a good margin. My boy Shogun came threw for me.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man, Rashad and Mir gotta pull through for me since my other 2 arent actice.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

So how long does a season last? I want to get in on this damn it!


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow struggling again


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I've got a few competitions to add everything up so it might not be until Tuesday until I get everything totaled up and announced. Sorry but I'm doing a triathlon tomorrow and I gots a lot stuff to do today and tomorrow but I will get on it as soon as I can. :thumbsup:


Also- I'll wait for the DREAM 9 results and do both events.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Rankings Post UFC 98/Dream 9: 



1. *yorT* (+90)

2.* Shamrock-Ortiz* (+80)

3. *Walker* (+78)

4. *Kilik* (+75)

5. *Funkyou* (+69)

6. *Coppershark* (+64)

7. *Toxic* (+58)

8. *The Legend* (+52)

9. *Norway1* (+50)

10. *Malkboy* (+49)

11. *Wawaweewa* (+43)

12. *Sinister* (+41)

13. *Steph05050* (+37) 

14. *wafb* (+29)

15. *Tripod87* (+27)

16. *6SidedLie* (+21)

17. *Sterling* (+19)


​ Remember to update your sigs guys.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Damn, hate to brag but not only am I #1 here, I'm also the Champ of Pick em.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Yo. 6th ain't bad.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Still 4th so Im trying to make my way up.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Just a head's up fellas- I will update the rankings after UFC 99 so I can do that, WEC 41 and Strikeforce events all together. :thumbsup:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Alright fellas- was out of town this weekend so I'm playing catch up with a hangover after watch Texas beat Southern Mississippi last night so I'll try to get this updated and get the results out- if they aren't ready by today they will be by tomorrow at the latest. Gotta do that other real work and crap too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Rankings Post UFC 98/Dream 9: 



1.* Shamrock-Ortiz* (+106)

2. *yorT* (+90)

3. *Walker* (+88)

4. *Kilik* (+75)

5. *Funkyou* (+69)

6. *Coppershark* (+64)

7. *wafb* (+61)

8. *Toxic* (+58)

8. *Malkboy* (+58)

9. *The Legend* (+52)

10. *Norway1* (+50)

11. *Wawaweewa* (+43)

11. *Tripod87* (+43)

12. *Sinister* (+41)

13. *Steph05050* (+37) 

14. *Sterling* (+23)

15. *6SidedLie* (+21)



​ Remember to update your sigs guys.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Damnit Shamrock, who you got on your team?


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

When is this gonna be updated?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Rankings Post TUF Finale/Bellator: 



1.* Shamrock-Ortiz* (+106)

2. *yorT* (+90)

3. *Walker* (+88)

4. *Funkyou* (+83)

5. *Kilik* (+75)

5. *Norway1* (+75)

6. *Malkboy* (+67)

7. *Coppershark* (+64)

8. *wafb* (+61)

9. *Toxic* (+58)

10. *The Legend* (+52)

11. *Wawaweewa* (+43)

11. *Tripod87* (+43)

12. *Sinister* (+41)

13. *Steph05050* (+37) 

14. *Sterling* (+23)

15. *6SidedLie* (+21)



​ Remember to update your sigs guys. 


*Scores from these events: *

*Funkyou:* (+14)
C. Guida: (+5)(+3)(-4) = (+4)
D. Sanchez: (+5)(+3)(+2) = (+10)

*Norway1*(N1 if you're nasty ): (+25)
E. Alvarez: (+5)(+6)(+2)(+3)(+8)(+1) = (+25)

*MalkyBoy:* (+9)
J. Stevenson: (+5)(+4) = (+9)



*****Everyone go here****:
*​
http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/57602-redraft-new-season.html


Due to lack of participation in this season I've decided to end this season very soon but the exact date/last event hasn't been decided yet. If you want to say anything about it go to that thread and voice your opinion. Thanks.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Rankings Post UFC 100: 



1.* Shamrock-Ortiz* (+106)

2. *Malkboy* (+93)

3. *yorT* (+90)

4. *Walker* (+88)

5. *Funkyou* (+83)

5. *Coppershark* (+83)

6. *N1* (+82)

7. *Kilik* (+75)

8. *The Legend* (+69)

9. *Toxic* (+68)

10. *wafb* (+61)

11. *Wawaweewa* (+44)

12. *Tripod87* (+43)

13. *Sinister* (+41)

14. *Sterling* (+30)

15. *6SidedLie* (+21)



*Scores from this event:

Wawa/Suvaco: * (+1)
Mac Danzic: (+5)(-4) = (+1)

*The Legend:* (+17)
Georges St. Pierre: (+5)(+6)(+2)(+4) = (+17)

*Sterling:* (+7)
Thaigo ALves: (+5)(+6)(-4) = (+7)

*N1:* (+7)
Yoshihiro Akiyama: (+5)(+2) = (+7)

*Toxic:* (+10)
Frank Mir: (+5)(+6)(+3)(-4) = (+10)

*Malkyboy:* (+26)
Brock Lesnar: (+5)(+6)(+2)(+3)(+2)(+8) = (+26)

*Coppershark*: (+19)
Michael Bisping: (+5)(-4) = (+1)
Dan Henderson: (+5)(+3)(+10) = (+18)


****ATTENTION EVERYONE***
**UFC 101 will be the last event for this contest after that the totals will be final and a new season will begin. Check in this section for the sign-ups and the discussion about some rule changes for the new season. *
​
​


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Damn this event was bad to me...


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Rankings Post DREAM 10: 



1.* Shamrock-Ortiz* (+106)

2. *Walker* (+97)

3. *Malkboy* (+93)

4. *yorT* (+90)

5. *Funkyou* (+83)

5. *Coppershark* (+83)

6. *N1* (+82)

7. *Kilik* (+75)

8. *The Legend* (+69)

9. *Toxic* (+68)

10. *wafb* (+61)

11. *Wawaweewa* (+44)

12. *Tripod87* (+43)

13. *Sinister* (+41)

14. *Sterling* (+30)

15. *6SidedLie* (+21)


Only one score to report:

Shinya Aoki(Me): (+5)(+4) = (+9)​


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Maybe I can get some points finally...


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

When are the final standings getting updated?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I'll try and get the results as soon as I can- work is killing me ATM so it will probably be a couple of days(maybe not) to get the results posted. But I'll try and get to them as soon as possible.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Walker said:


> I'll try and get the results as soon as I can- work is killing me ATM so it will probably be a couple of days(maybe not) to get the results posted. But I'll try and get to them as soon as possible.


I know your busy dude but will I just go ahead and assume I finished third? Honestly I'm quite happy with third.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

*FINAL STANDINGS FOR THIS SEASON:*


1(Champ).* Shamrock-Ortiz* (+106)

2. *Walker* (+97)

3. *Malkboy* (+93)
3. *Funkyou* (+93)

4. *yorT* (+90)

5. *wafb* (+84)

6. *Coppershark* (+83)

7. *N1* (+82)

8. *Toxic* (+78)

9. *Kilik* (+75)

10. *The Legend* (+69)

11. *Wawaweewa* (+62)

12. *Sinister* (+58)

13. *Tripod87* (+43)

14. *Sterling* (+31)

15. *6SidedLie* (+22)


Scores from UFC 101/WEC 42/Strikeforce:

Anderson Silva(*Wawa/Suvaco*) - (+5)(+10)(+3) = (+18)
Miquel Torres(*FunkYou*) - (+5)(+6)(+3)(-4) = (+10)
Amir Sandollah(*6sidedlie*) - (+5)(-4) = (+1)
Forrest Griffin(*Sterling*) - (+5)(-4) = (+1)
BJ Penn(*wafb*) - (+5)(+6)(+3)(+2)(+1)(+6) = (+23)
Gina Carano(*Toxic*) - (+5)(+6)(+3)(-4) = (+10)
Fabricio Werdum and Thales Leites(*Sinister*) - FW(+5)(+10)(+1) =(+16), LT(+5)(-4) = (+1), Total (+17)


Congrats to the Top 3- points are being awarded and check back in this section for the next season's sign up and draft to begin shortly. :thumbsup:​


----------

